# 2 ragdoll cats beautiful age 1 and a half nedding a loving new home.



## fleurdeliz (Oct 10, 2010)

my two 2 Gccf Reg Pedigree Beautifull Ragdoll Cats are in need of a loving new forever home. The most amazing and affectionate little sweeties you could wish for. Due to circumstances beyond my control i am looking for a new loving home for my 14 month old Blue Tabby Point Mitted and bi colour female cats. 2 INDOOR CATs, PET HOME ONLY. They are very loving and love to cuddle up when not playing with her toys or our toes. If you can offer a loving home please contact me. I wish for them to go together to a new loving home. Its going to break my heart to let them go but dont have much choice i live in south wales, is there anyone who could help me rehome them please?


----------



## fleurdeliz (Oct 10, 2010)

pictures can be e-maild.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

pm ChinaBlue on here she works with a Ragdoll rescue, Rehome group. I am so sorry your having to rehome them.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> pm ChinaBlue on here she works with a Ragdoll rescue, Rehome group. I am so sorry your having to rehome them.


I second that. And have you contacted the breeder you got your Raggies from, she may be able too help.


----------



## fleurdeliz (Oct 10, 2010)

ill have to try that then thank you. i have had no luck getting in contact with the breeder, not sure if she may have moved. but i have had no reply from her as of yet.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

fleurdeliz said:


> ill have to try that then thank you. i have had no luck getting in contact with the breeder, not sure if she may have moved. but i have had no reply from her as of yet.


if you ring the GCCF maybe they could try and get in contact for you?


----------



## fleurdeliz (Oct 10, 2010)

i didnt think of that, i can do that today.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I tried to PM you but your mailbox is full. 

If you want The Ragdoll Rehome Group to help please PM me. We will do what we can.

Regards.

Karen a.k.a. ChinaBlue


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hope you manage to find your babies a good home


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

We may have room if you get no luck anywhere else?


----------

